# Acidophilus?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I just had a few questions about acidophilus...I did a search on it here, but the most I got from that was that it helps the GI tract? I was just wondering what it actually does, when you would give some/how much, and where you would buy it. I saw HedgeMom say in a post that it's something you should always had on hand, but wanted to get a bit more information on it.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It's basically healthy bacteria, and can be really beneficial if you use it after a round or antibiotics or such to get the gut flora back up and functioning.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am not sure of how much to give, but I have used it when hand raising babies. I bought the liquid and added it to the formula.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You can buy the tablets in the vitamin/supplement section, like where they sell flax oil and glucosamine chondroitin and such. I haven't bought any but I think you can crush/grind the tablets and sprinkle the powder on the food. I'm not sure how much, or if you can overdose.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Acidophilus is often composed of several bacteria strains that are good for digestion. It is sold in liquid or in capsule form (no tablets that need to be crushed). If you look for this product look for one that is kept cold. Some places keep it on the shelf which supposedly doesn't allow the bacteria to live as long.

Acidophilus can help get rid of green stools in hedgehogs, but it also is thought to have many other properties. Like it helps with digestion, helps boost the immune system, it helps produce the chemicals that aid in digestion. 

Have you ever had a "tummy upset" and was told to eat yogurt? The reason yogurt can make you feel better is often due to the good bacteria it contains.

As for how much... well I use very scientific methods. Small pinch, large pinch, 1/2 capsule... How much will depend on why I'm giving it. I'll sprinkle a small pinch on my hedgehog's food if their stool looks to be a little off (say from a new food I gave them). For hedgehogs that are on antibiotics, I give a larger pinch amount. And for those that are being syringe fed (these are often cancer patients) I will increase it to half the capsule a day.

Someone may do it a little differently, but this is what I do.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you LG, Hedgiepets and Kalandra!  I might try looking for some next time I go to the store then, just in case I ever need it.


----------

